# Windows has disabled graphic card plz halp



## natecom (Feb 5, 2011)

Ive been trouble shooting this all night and so far nothing has worked, any help anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated.

It started when I had two games open at the same time, one windowed and one full screen. The full screen game was minimized and I closed the windowed game then went to open the minimized game and the screen went black followed shortly by the blue screen of death. During the restart the initial loading screen with the dell logo is full of small white dots. This is shortly followed by the screen that prompts me to boot from the CD drive which is now scattered with $ symbols everywhere. Once everything is booted and im back to the desktop everything seems normal except that now windows is using the basic VGA drivers instead of my graphic card. Most programs still work as well as the internet browser, however games or anything graphically intensive do not. I get various messages when trying to load games including;

- Failed to find a suitable display device

- .\BMRender\rmode.cpp(1650): DirectX call failed: -1, -1, D3DERR_NOTAVAILABLE (This device does not support to queried technique)

I suspected driver problems but I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling my graphic card drivers a number of times, both from the dell site with my pc ID and from the card manufacturers website, all to no avail.

Under the device manager when i select properties for my graphic card I find the following message 

- Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

Ive booted with my windows CD to use the repair utility but that just lead to another blue screen.

I have the following system specs;

Windows Vista Home premium (6.0 build 6002)
Dell XPS 630i
phoenix - awardBIOS v6.00PG
Intel core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @2.4 ghz
4 GB ram
Direct X version 11
nvidia Geforce 8800 GT


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Uninstall your graphics drivers with Driver Sweeper (run it in Safe Mode) - Guru3D - Driver Sweeper

Then install them again.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Running two games at once is going to push your graphics card very hard! It probably overheated as a rssult. Not a good idea to run two games at once. Follow reventons advice and you should be back to normal.


----------



## natecom (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok I downloaded that program and uninstalled the drivers then reboot into safe mode, however it would not let me run the drive sweeper in safe mode. It gave me a message saying it wasnt there o my harddrive? I tried reinstalling the nvidia drivers while in safe mode just to see what would happen and it seemed to work. Was able to load a game fine and it worked for about 10 minutes untill the screen started to flicker and I got a message saying that the video drivers had to be reloaded. A few moments later the blue screen came back. Upon rebooting I had this message;

*Problem signature:
*Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID: 4105
*Additional information about the problem:
*BCCode: 116
BCP1: 85619510
BCP2: 91613AF0
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: 00000002
OS Version: 6_0_6002
Service Pack: 2_0
Product: 768_1
*Files that help describe the problem:
*C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini020511-02.dmp
C:\Users\nate\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-63991-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\nate\AppData\Local\Temp\WER3C7.tmp.version.txt
*Read our privacy statement:
*Microsoft Online Crash Analysis


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Does your gpu still artifact in the bios? If soo it's a direct hardware fault and not software.


----------



## natecom (Feb 5, 2011)

I was not able to find anything pertaining to my GPU in the bios. However, the $ signs from one of the boot screens persist into the bios covering up half the options making a lot of the info hard to read


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea that's a hardware related problem then since the bios contains no software from windows. Either the gpu is overheated , the power supply is weak , or the vram is fried.

Your not using the stock power supply that came with that dell are you?


----------



## natecom (Feb 5, 2011)

I havent changed any of the hardware that came with the system its all out of the box. I guess the only solution then would be to go shopping for a new card?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

card and psu upgrades go hand in hand


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea dell is known to just simply use bad power supplies which is probably why the card died. unless you want to replace your new card again then your gonna want to change out that power supply as well.


----------



## natecom (Feb 5, 2011)

Is there any chance that the motherboard has to be replaced? The display issues in the BIOs are a bit worrying


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The issues are display related so the motherboard should be fine , try to borrow another card to test in the machine before you go out and buy one.


----------



## natecom (Feb 5, 2011)

alright will give that a shot, thanks a lot for the help


----------

